# The Skull Project: Richard



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I made a new head for this year's scarecrow. I call him Richard. :xbones:










For the complete process:
http://www.howloweenqueen.com/richard.htm


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Pretty cool G!Did ya know my head is about that size in real life?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great work Ghostess! I really like your paintjob on that, and you still have the original skull to do another one....what a deal!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

So awesome, my dear! That turned out even more amazing than the earlier pics!  

And Mr. Boy - I've seen that melon of yours - c'mon now. Just enjoy the honor, eh? :googly:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all!

JT- Ya know how HARD that was to only show you and not everyone else til it was done?? I cannot keep prop secrets! It was killing me!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lookin good


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

i like that....
way cool
it matches your rocks


----------

